# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  vấn đề về BOB USB của chị na

## CBNN

em có mua một cái BOB USB  như này : 



board output mở rộng 



điều khiển 4 trục  X Y Z A thì oke . Nhưng không điều khiển được các input và output .

config hết các chân , out mà vẫn không có tí tín hiệu nào ra board ! 






còn input thì chỉ báo trên plugin của nó  chứ mach3 không nhận , mà plugin thì chẳng có gì để liên kết với mach3 ??





bótay.com ..........

bác nào có xài board giống này mà chạy dc thì hú em với nhé ! hay bác nào có thể xem dc code cái plugin của nó thì chắc cũng làm dc cái board này  :Cool:

----------


## Mr.L

Nếu là BOB USB thì cái port 1 nó chẵng liên quan. Nên có thể chẵng quan tâm đến nó làm gì.
Thông thường thì nhìn trên BOB, nó có kí hiệu 1..4 chi in cũng như 1..4 cho out. Nên nếu có config được thì cũng tương tự như vậy. Làm gì có 10, 11, 12 gì?
Thử test thế này. config cứng cho các output trong mục output trong Pin/Port là 1..4 rồi thử.
Tương tự config cứng cho các input cần thiết tương ứng với 1..4 rồi thử.

* Cái này gần đúng với các BOB USB của china. Còn BOB của mẽo hoặc EU thì nó khác. Có cái config y như LPT port luôn.

----------

CBNN

----------


## conga

Itnoi vào đê......

----------


## CBNN

> Itnoi vào đê......


nhìn thấy nick bác conga em lại nhớ đến món nợ bác .... nhưng khi về nhà ....em lại chẳng nhớ gì hết.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

conga

----------


## conga

> nhìn thấy nick bác conga em lại nhớ đến món nợ bác .... nhưng khi về nhà ....em lại chẳng nhớ gì hết....


Ha ha,em vẫn nhớ thế mới đểu chứ...Em nợ ai em quên luôn, nhưng mà ai nợ e , e nhớ đến già thế mới hay chứ.

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Thấy cái sơ đồ trên taobao thế này, ko biết bác chủ đã cấp nguồn cho IN/Out chưa

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...id=38993165820

----------

CBNN

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

http://indo-ware.com/produk-3866-usb...rnrmotion.html

Thằng sản xuất ra cái đó đây ạh
Bác tham khảo thử

----------

CBNN

----------


## ít nói

hí hí sâu quá thì em chịu . các pác giúp em tay .

----------


## ít nói

đã config xong mai up hình chia sẻ cho anh em .

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

mừng quá mừng quá !

----------


## CKD

Như trên mà vẫn chưa ok thì thêm vào port là 3 thử.
Mà mấy cái này mò mò google là ra thôi mà. Thử & sai, không bao giờ là thừa.

@ bác chủ
Nhớ khi sưa bác chủ là một trong những người tiên phong về DIY CNC, dám nghĩ dám làm, chịu thương chịu khó. Từ cái thời còn rất khó khăn, thông tin rất hạn chế mà vẫn làm được. Khi đó thật là cảm phục, vì đã làm được nhiều điều mình chưa làm được.
Vậy mà giờ này thông tin & điều kiện tốt hơn sưa nhiều, ấy thế mà... thấy phong độ kém hẵn. Hơi khó hiểu quá, thấy giống như mấy chú sv mười mấy tuổi. Ngồi chờ xung rụng. Hay lớn tuổi rồi nên...

----------


## CBNN

dạ chắc chưa đủ trình nên mò (seach) hoài không ra . test đủ kiều trong khả năng mà vẫn không đc .  Em chỉ sợ board bị lỗi (nếu người ta làm chạy mà mình làm ko chạy ) 

Hồi xưa máu lửa + nhiệt huyết tuổi trẻ + nhiều may mắn +.......Nhưng kinh nghiệm chưa dc bao nhiêu thì phải về quê ẩn dật .Giờ bắt đầu lại thì mọi thứ đã quên sạch , muốn làm gì cũng phải nhờ người cầm tay chỉ việc , chăc do thêm tuổi nên cũng chậm chạp và chậm tiêu hơn xưa .

----------


## CKD

@chú chủ thớt
Câu hỏi là khi ấy có ai cầm tay chỉ việc đâu, tự lực cáng sinh, điều kiện kinh tế thì khó khăn, phương tiện thì thiếu thốn. Vậy mà nghiên cứu, chế tạo giỏi hơn giờ nhiều.
Giờ thì phương tiện không thiếu, các thứ cơ bản gần như là có (chỉ làm thế nào dùng cho đúng) thông tin thì nhiều.. mà phải chờ cầm tay chỉ thì mới làm mà chưa chắc được là thế nào? Kết quả đạt được xem ra kém hơn hồi đó nhiều.
Do tuổi càng ngày càng lớn, áp lực cuộc sống càng tăng. Đây là tự nhiên, ở đời ai cũng phải đối mặt. Nếu vì thế mà tự cảm thấy bất lực, buông xuôi hoặc so đo về hoàn cảnh, về xuất thân thì làm sao mà tồn tại được? Càng khó khăn thì ta càng phải cố gắng tìm cách vượt qua chứ.
_Xin lỗi hơi lạt đề tí ạ!_

----------

CBNN

----------


## nhatson

đổi qua học english xíu ah
nay ko xong mai ráng làm típ, đừng nản ah  :Smile:

----------

CBNN

----------


## CKD

Còn về việc đi chơi với google thì không cần trình mà đòi hỏi đển ý & tí nhạy bén.. để tìm từ khóa phù hợp. Với trường hợp này các từ khóa sau được ưu tiên: bitsensor (có trên nhãn), RnRMotion controller (là title của plugin) gọi là [vế 1], Mach3 USB hoặc Mach3 inteface (từ khóa liên kết với Mach3, vì cái BOB này dùng cho Mach3) được gọi [vế 2]
Vậy nên các từ khóa có thể tìm là [vế 1] + [vế 2]
Đảm bảo ra một rừng web & youtube

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

> Đảm bảo ra một rừng web & youtube


em nói em kiếm ko ra rồi , có vài thông tin nhưng không thấy bài nào nói về vấn đề config input va output . 
Bác kiếm dc một rừng thì cho em xin một ít đi  ạ ! chứ để thằng em nó bật spindle bằng tay thì ko pờ -rồ cho lắm  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

lọ mọ hoài hổng dc nên mới ngoi lên đây cầu cứu thử xem , mấy bác xài board giống em có vậy hay ko ? nếu các bác khác xài dc thì em hỏi cách config , còn ko cần cofig mà chạy dc thì do cái board em bị lỗi hay phần mềm lỗi ......  
còn ko ai sài dc thì do ...thằng sản xuất dzỏm  :Cool:  >>>thông báo với mọi người để tẩy chay nó  :Cool:

----------


## ít nói

gửi cụ

----------

CBNN

----------


## conga

Đề nghị cụ itnoi lần sau sử dụng phím *Print Screen SysRq* trên bàn phím để chụp tốt hơn nhé.

----------


## CKD

> Như trên mà vẫn chưa ok thì thêm vào *port là 3* thử.
> Mà mấy cái này mò mò google là ra thôi mà. Thử & sai, không bao giờ là thừa.


He he, phán bừa mà cũng đúng. Mai mốt chuyển qua làm thầy bói thôi.

----------


## liemgc

cụ ít nói mà chụp dc full Screen thì lạ à! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

hminhtq

----------


## CBNN

thanks bác , oke rồi ! đúng như bác CKD phán ,  config tụi nó thành port 3 , Pin chính là số thứ tự nó in trên board .

----------


## emptyhb

> thanks bác , oke rồi ! đúng như bác CKD phán ,  config tụi nó thành port 3 , Pin chính là số thứ tự nó in trên board .


Tình hình là em mới được cho cái bob này, mà không biết download plugin ở đâu??? 

Bác nào biết chỉ em với!

----------


## h-d

đây cụ ơi. 4r không có chỗ up file, inbox mail em gửi cụ

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

> đây cụ ơi. 4r không có chỗ up file, inbox mail em gửi cụ


Cảm ơn bác, em đã xin được rồi  :Cool:

----------


## tuepham123

> đây cụ ơi. 4r không có chỗ up file, inbox mail em gửi cụ


cho mình xin file plugin với

----------

